# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  भरवा भिन्डी |

## pathfinder

*भरवाभिन्डी  बनाने के लिए सामग्री
*250 ग्राम भिन्डी, 100 ग्राम तेल, 1 चम्मच भूना पिसा जीरा, आधी चम्मच पिसी हल्दी, आधी चम्मच पिसा गरम मसाला, 1 चम्मच  अमचूर, 1 चम्मच कुटा धनिया, 1 छोटी गांठ कद्दूकस से कसी अदरक, मूंगदाना भर हींग , एक चौथाई लाल मिर्च, इच्छानुसार बारीक कटी प्याज, थोड़ा सा कुतरा हुआ हरा धनिया, स्वादानुसार नमक|

*विधि* 

सबसे पहले भिन्डी को अच्छी तरह धोकर कपडे से पोंछ लें तथा उपर की घुंडी  को और  नीचे से थोड़ा तराश दें|अब भिन्डी को बीच में से लम्बाई में काटकर बीज और गुदा निकाल लें|अब उपरोक्त  सभी मसालों को मिलाकर भिन्डी में भर दें|इसके बाद  कढ़ाई में घी गरम करके हिंग से छौंक लगाकर  प्याज को सुनहरा होने तक  तल लें|अब मसाला भरी भिन्डियों को धागे से लपेटकर प्याज हींग के छौंक वाले तेल में  डालकर अच्छी तरह तल लें|थोड़ी देर बाद कढ़ाई को आंच से उतार लें| अब आपकी स्वादिष्ट भरवा भिन्डी तैयार  है |

----------


## Krish13

एक बात तो माननी पड़ेगी हमारे प्रबंधन समीति के सदस्य जिस कुशलता से फोरम चलाते है उसी तरह रसोई बनाने मे भी इन्हे महारथ हासिल है 
जैसे कि गुरु जी पाथ जी संत जी इन तीनोँ से विवाह करने वाली देवियाँ यानि कि हमारी आदरणीय भाभियाँ रसोई के मामले मे तो बहुत ही भाग्यशाली है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *भरवाभिन्डी  बनाने के लिए सामग्री
> *250 ग्राम भिन्डी, 100 ग्राम तेल, 1 चम्मच भूना पिसा जीरा, आधी चम्मच पिसी हल्दी, आधी चम्मच पिसा गरम मसाला, 1 चम्मच  अमचूर, 1 चम्मच कुटा धनिया, 1 छोटी गांठ कद्दूकस से कसी अदरक, मूंगदाना भर हींग , एक चौथाई लाल मिर्च, इच्छानुसार बारीक कटी प्याज, थोड़ा सा कुतरा हुआ हरा धनिया, स्वादानुसार नमक|
> 
> *विधि* 
> 
> सबसे पहले भिन्डी को अच्छी तरह धोकर कपडे से पोंछ लें तथा उपर की घुंडी  को और  नीचे से थोड़ा तराश दें|अब भिन्डी को बीच में से लम्बाई में काटकर बीज और गुदा निकाल लें|अब उपरोक्त  सभी मसालों को मिलाकर भिन्डी में भर दें|इसके बाद  कढ़ाई में घी गरम करके हिंग से छौंक लगाकर  प्याज को सुनहरा होने तक  तल लें|अब मसाला भरी भिन्डियों को धागे से लपेटकर प्याज हींग के छौंक वाले तेल में  डालकर अच्छी तरह तल लें|थोड़ी देर बाद कढ़ाई को आंच से उतार लें| अब आपकी स्वादिष्ट भरवा भिन्डी तैयार  है |


वाह जी वाह , सही बात है लगता है रसोई का जिम्मा आपने भी ले रखा है ॥

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> एक बात तो माननी पड़ेगी हमारे प्रबंधन समीति के सदस्य जिस कुशलता से फोरम चलाते है उसी तरह रसोई बनाने मे भी इन्हे महारथ हासिल है 
> जैसे कि गुरु जी पाथ जी संत जी इन तीनोँ से विवाह करने वाली देवियाँ यानि कि हमारी आदरणीय भाभियाँ रसोई के मामले मे तो बहुत ही भाग्यशाली है


 क्युकी खाना बनाना इनके नसीब मैं ही लिखा हे .................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *भरवाभिन्डी  बनाने के लिए सामग्री
> *250 ग्राम भिन्डी, 100 ग्राम तेल, 1 चम्मच भूना पिसा जीरा, आधी चम्मच पिसी हल्दी, आधी चम्मच पिसा गरम मसाला, 1 चम्मच  अमचूर, 1 चम्मच कुटा धनिया, 1 छोटी गांठ कद्दूकस से कसी अदरक, मूंगदाना भर हींग , एक चौथाई लाल मिर्च, इच्छानुसार बारीक कटी प्याज, थोड़ा सा कुतरा हुआ हरा धनिया, स्वादानुसार नमक|
> 
> *विधि* 
> 
> सबसे पहले भिन्डी को अच्छी तरह धोकर कपडे से पोंछ लें तथा उपर की घुंडी  को और  नीचे से थोड़ा तराश दें|अब भिन्डी को बीच में से लम्बाई में काटकर बीज और गुदा निकाल लें|अब उपरोक्त  सभी मसालों को मिलाकर भिन्डी में भर दें|इसके बाद  कढ़ाई में घी गरम करके हिंग से छौंक लगाकर  प्याज को सुनहरा होने तक  तल लें|अब मसाला भरी भिन्डियों को धागे से लपेटकर प्याज हींग के छौंक वाले तेल में  डालकर अच्छी तरह तल लें|थोड़ी देर बाद कढ़ाई को आंच से उतार लें| अब आपकी स्वादिष्ट भरवा भिन्डी तैयार  है |


नमस्कार बड़े भैया जी
आपने कहा है कि भिन्डी को धागे से..............
अगर किसी के घर में एक - डेढ़ किलो बनती हो तो 
वह सुबह लगेगा और शाम तक एक एक भिन्डी 
को लपेटता और खोलता ही रह जाएगा 
या इसमें सुधार कर देते हैं लपेटते नही ऐसे ही बना लेते हैं 
वाह जी वाह अब तैयार है भिंडियां................

----------


## pathfinder

> नमस्कार बड़े भैया जी
> आपने कहा है कि भिन्डी को धागे से..............
> अगर किसी के घर में एक - डेढ़ किलो बनती हो तो 
> वह सुबह लगेगा और शाम तक एक एक भिन्डी 
> को लपेटता और खोलता ही रह जाएगा 
> या इसमें सुधार कर देते हैं लपेटते नही ऐसे ही बना लेते हैं 
> वाह जी वाह अब तैयार है भिंडियां................


प्यारी बहना उपरोक्त विधि 250 ग्राम भिन्डी के अनुसार बताई गयी है ,मुझे नहीं पता था कि हमारी बहना का परिवार इतना बड़ा है कि वहाँ एक डेढ़ किलो भिन्डी बनाने की आवश्यकता होगी |खैर चलिए बिना धागे के भिन्डी कैसी बनी यह अवश्य लिखियेगा ,आशा है कि आपकी भिन्डी भी स्वादिष्ट बनी होगी |

----------


## kavita25

> नमस्कार बड़े भैया जी
> आपने कहा है कि भिन्डी को धागे से..............
> अगर किसी के घर में एक - डेढ़ किलो बनती हो तो 
> वह सुबह लगेगा और शाम तक एक एक भिन्डी 
> को लपेटता और खोलता ही रह जाएगा 
> या इसमें सुधार कर देते हैं लपेटते नही ऐसे ही बना लेते हैं 
> वाह जी वाह अब तैयार है भिंडियां................


अनु जी बिना धागे से लपटे नहीं बनेगी भरवा भिन्डी, कुछ देर नहीं लगती रील से ६-७ लपेटो,बना कर देखो देर नहीं लगती आदत हो जाती है,
मैं तो अक्सर बनाती हू

----------


## Dark Rider

> अनु जी बिना धागे से लपटे नहीं बनेगी भरवा भिन्डी, कुछ देर नहीं लगती रील से ६-७ लपेटो,बना कर देखो देर नहीं लगती आदत हो जाती है,
> मैं तो अक्सर बनाती हू


बन सकती है जी , मेरे घर दोनों तरह से बनाई जाती है |

----------


## Krish13

> क्युकी खाना बनाना इनके नसीब मैं ही लिखा हे .................................


हा हा..... बिलकुल कँरेक्ट बात बोली हो सिस्टर..............

----------


## kavita25

> बन सकती है जी , मेरे घर दोनों तरह से बनाई जाती है |


वो सिम्पल भिंडी की सब्जी है मित्र

----------


## Dark Rider

> वो सिम्पल भिंडी की सब्जी है मित्र


ना जी भरवा है पिक्चर  डाल दूँगा खीच कर , अब बनने दो |

----------


## kavita25

> ना जी भरवा है पिक्चर  डाल दूँगा खीच कर , अब बनने दो |


आप बनाते हो क्या

----------


## Dark Rider

> आप बनाते हो क्या


ना मै तो रसोई में मुश्किल से जाता हू , mom और सिस्टर्स है न , हा पर भिन्डी बनाते हुए देखा है इसलिए बता रहा हू |

----------


## ravinderverma

मजा आ गया यार इस सूत्र को देखकर

----------


## ravinderverma

आज मै भी भरवा भिन्डी बनाकर खाउगा

----------

